# Previsão Sazonal - Outono/Inverno 2013



## AndréFrade (16 Jul 2013 às 20:53)

Algumas previsões sazonais já vão saindo para este Outono/Inverno e tanto o IPMA como outros modelos fazem uma antevisão de temperaturas abaixo do normal e precipitação ligeiramente acima.

Que saudades do Inverno, que regresse em força


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2013 às 21:19)

Como este ano, deixou de chover logo muito cedo no Algarve, desde do final de Março que a região não teve precipitação significativa e bem abaixo da média. Aposto num Setembro e Outubro bem instáveis com cut-off's, um Novembro mais seco em relação aos últimos 2 anos e apostava mais num Dezembro tempestuoso que há 2 anos que este mês tem sido bastante seco. Esta é a minha visão até ao final do ano neste momento para o Algarve. Se calhar cada tiro cada melro.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jul 2013 às 21:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como este ano, deixou de chover logo muito cedo no Algarve, desde do final de Março que a região não teve precipitação significativa e bem abaixo da média. Aposto num Setembro e Outubro bem instáveis com cut-off's, um Novembro mais seco em relação aos últimos 2 anos e apostava mais num Dezembro tempestuoso que há 2 anos que este mês tem sido bastante seco. Esta é a minha visão até ao final do ano neste momento para o Algarve. Se calhar cada tiro cada melro.



Que assim seja 

Mas baseias-te em quê ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2013 às 22:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que assim seja
> 
> Mas baseias-te em quê ?



Isso agora André.  Baseio-me em anos passados e como Setembro e Outubro já há alguns anos não tem tido cut-off's, penso que este ano possa existir alguma coisa. Mas é só a minha opinião.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jul 2013 às 17:45)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que assim seja
> 
> Mas baseias-te em quê ?



Pelo andar da coisa e o mais certo é isso acontecer... é bem possível chegarmos a Setembro sem pinga de água o que prefaz praticamente 6 meses sem gota aqui na região. O mais certo é talvez já no final de Agosto ou durante o mês de Setembro rebentar qualquer coisa. Já há uns 2 anos que não temos aquele típico Setembro de trovoadas ou cut off's o que poderá muito bem acontecer este ano. Não é nada  exacto mas acho que tem mais valor este saber empírico do o que qualquer modelo possa mostrar nesta altura.


----------



## blade (17 Jul 2013 às 18:53)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo andar da coisa e o mais certo é isso acontecer... é bem possível chegarmos a Setembro sem pinga de água o que prefaz praticamente 6 meses sem gota aqui na região. O mais certo é talvez já no final de Agosto ou durante o mês de Setembro rebentar qualquer coisa. Já há uns 2 anos que não temos aquele típico Setembro de trovoadas ou cut off's o que poderá muito bem acontecer este ano. Não é nada  exacto mas acho que tem mais valor este saber empírico do o que qualquer modelo possa mostrar nesta altura.



Epah! depois sou eu que faço previsões com muitos dias de antecedência
 
O ipma de um dia para o outro já falhou 9ºc portanto já aprendi a lição 
E também sei que se andam com teorias do que vai acontecer, isso não vai mesmo acontecer


----------



## CptRena (17 Jul 2013 às 18:56)

blade disse:


> Epah! depois sou eu que faço previsões com muitos dias de antecedência
> 
> O ipma de um dia para o outro já falhou 9ºc portanto já aprendi a lição
> E também sei que se andam com teorias do que vai acontecer, isso não vai mesmo acontecer



Já reparaste que este tópico é de previsão sazonal? 
 É que as tuas análises a longo prazo eram no tópico "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo/Modelos" que é onde se discute a curto/médio prazo o estado do tempo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jul 2013 às 19:00)

trovoadas disse:


> ... é bem possível chegarmos a Setembro sem pinga de água ...



Sem pinga de água??? Até parece que o Inverno foi seco. Coloquem lá os gráficos da pluviosidade que eu já estou confusa.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jul 2013 às 19:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo andar da coisa e o mais certo é isso acontecer... é bem possível chegarmos a Setembro sem pinga de água o que prefaz praticamente 6 meses sem gota aqui na região. O mais certo é talvez já no final de Agosto ou durante o mês de Setembro rebentar qualquer coisa. Já há uns 2 anos que não temos aquele típico Setembro de trovoadas ou cut off's o que poderá muito bem acontecer este ano. Não é nada  exacto mas acho que tem mais valor este saber empírico do o que qualquer modelo possa mostrar nesta altura.



Portanto acredita em tempo chuvoso também ?


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jul 2013 às 19:51)

Este é o tópico de  *Previsão Sazonal - Outono/Inverno 2013*

A ultima página deste tópico é uma meia cheia de nada e meros desejos e nada de previsão.
*Maria Papoila*, qual foi a parte dos 6 meses sem chover até Setembro que não entendeu, quando o_ user_ trovoadas foi bem explicito.
No Sotavento algarvio Abril e Maio teve somente uma precipitação muito residual, conforme consta no relatório do IPMA !

No que toca a previsões não existe um padrão formado ainda este ano nos modelos dado que a previsão do EL NINO/LA NINA sugere neste momento uma situação neutra, o que implica que portanto para já poderemos ter um Outono e Inverno com grande variabilidade climatérica, dentro daquilo que tivemos no ultimo ano !


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jul 2013 às 09:11)

Aurélio disse:


> ...qual foi a parte dos 6 meses sem chover até Setembro que não entendeu ...


Bem Aurélio, isso é tudo mau feitio?
Pois se o Inverno foi longo, chuvoso e até incluiu alguns eventos bem animados para os nossos Meteoloucos não vejo razão para semelhante "atestado de ignorância"
Ok pronto se no Sotavento algarvio em Abril e Maio só houve precipitação residual, perdoem-me a _gaffe_. É que, com os meses relativamente pluviosos que antecederam este período , não se alcança a razão de tanta sede.

Stormy faltam aqui as suas previsões. Está de férias certamente. Que bom


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jul 2013 às 10:20)

Maria Papoila disse:


> ...
> Ok pronto se no Sotavento algarvio em Abril e Maio só houve precipitação residual, perdoem-me a _gaffe_. É que, com os meses relativamente pluviosos que antecederam este período , não se alcança a razão de tanta sede
> ...



dados concretos
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAno=-1

Nem sei se foi uma gaffe ... se foi ... nesta página há mais gaffes e não são suas. 

Não vamos é cair na tentação de passar de previsão sazonal, que é uma previsão de larga escala (espacial e temporal), para a discussão das condições meteorológicas de uma região do país. 
Neste momento a sazonal tem um sinal muito fraco , nem dá grande vontade de o discutir.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2013 às 10:39)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Sem pinga de água??? Até parece que o Inverno foi seco. Coloquem lá os gráficos da pluviosidade que eu já estou confusa.



Aqui em Setúbal e ainda estou longe do Algarve o Inverno e Primavera foi relativamente seco só se salva o mês de Marco, todos os meses abaixo da média a precipitação salvo Marco que choveu por dois meses praticamente. Basta ver os valores de precipitação que está na minha assinatura...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2013 às 11:30)

*Previsão do MetOffice para o Outono Climatológico*:

*Temperatura*






*Precipitação*


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2013 às 12:10)

c.bernardino disse:


> dados concretos
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAno=-1
> 
> Nem sei se foi uma gaffe ... se foi ... nesta página há mais gaffes e não são suas.
> ...



Essa página tem gaffes sim, e digo isto com dados, ora vê lá aqui os dados que eu tenho no meu blog (http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/543062.html), como é que o mapa está bem se Faro teve 7.1 mm; eu 6 mm, Tavira 7.7 mm e só Castro Marim teve 13.4 mm é que está dentro da cor entre 10 a 25 mm, sabes qual é a razão? Eu sei, os dados pluviométricos da estação Faro/Aeroporto o IPMA não os usa e até no boletim mensal a estação referência do Algarve passou a ser Portimão em vez de Faro/Aeroporto, é por isso que todo o Sotavento Algarvio leva com a cor da precipitação que ocorreu na estação de Castro Marim. 



Maria Papoila disse:


> Sem pinga de água??? Até parece que o Inverno foi seco. Coloquem lá os gráficos da pluviosidade que eu já estou confusa.



O mês de Abril foi seco, porque a média climatológica (1981-2010) para Faro nesse mês é de 38.6 mm e a precipitação ocorrida foi de apenas 7.1 mm. 

Os meses que ocorreu mais precipitação foi em Novembro e Março nesses dois meses houve estações que chegaram à média anual e outras que ficaram abaixo da média desde Faro até VRSA, tanto que VRSA é a zona indicada pelo IPMA onde choveu menos cerca de 454 mm, Tavira e mesmo Olhão tem ainda menos que isso. 

Se quiseres ver podes ver aqui os dados http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/tag/climatologia embora só esteja feito até Abril, falta-me fazer Maio e Junho. 

Penso que esclareci a tua dúvida.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jul 2013 às 13:42)

algarvio1980, esse modelo refere que vamos ter precipitação acima da média e temperaturas abaixo, certo ?


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2013 às 17:06)

Como já aqui foi referido, não há neste momento nenhum sinal significativo nos vários modelos de previsão sazonal para o próximo outono. Mas uma coisa é certa, contrariando vários membros que aqui escreveram, é praticamente irrelevante o ter chovido ou não em abril, na previsão da pluviosidade em outubro. Ainda mais irrelevante o facto de não ter chovido muito no mês de setembro nos últimos dois anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2013 às 21:03)

David sf disse:


> Como já aqui foi referido, não há neste momento nenhum sinal significativo nos vários modelos de previsão sazonal para o próximo outono. Mas uma coisa é certa, contrariando vários membros que aqui escreveram, é praticamente irrelevante o ter chovido ou não em abril, na previsão da pluviosidade em outubro. Ainda mais irrelevante o facto de não ter chovido muito no mês de setembro nos últimos dois anos.



Será que não é assim tão irrelevante, quando em 2001 foi um ano tão parecido a este e chegou a Setembro e choveu quase 10 vezes mais que a média.  Pode não ter qualquer relevância, mas no passado já aconteceu isso mesmo, em 2007 voltou a acontecer e depois no final de Agosto foi batido o recorde de precipitação com quase 59 mm em Faro, em 1998 aconteceu isso novamente no mês de Setembro. Só assim, encontrei 3 casos e deve haver muitos mais casos de anos desses. Por isso, para uns pode ser irrelevante como para outros podem ser relevantes.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jul 2013 às 01:06)

Tenho constatado também que o sinal do EL NINO ou LA NIna tem sido mau este ano, dado que antes indicavam um EL NINO fraco e agora está mais pro neutro.

Relativamente ao sinal ou não dos modelos neste momento não existe, e por isso penso que este ano poderá ser bom para cut-offs porque penso eu, é asneira de certeza, que tal situação de não haver anomalia das SST no pacifico, não permitirá um padrão bem definido por aqui, ou seja, manutenção do AA ou das depressões !


----------



## Goku (20 Jul 2013 às 15:03)

Se dizem que o Inverno vai ser frio, pode ser que seja assim.


----------



## icewoman (21 Jul 2013 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Analisando este ultimo "mapa" significa que a Madeira vai ter precipitação acima da média?.. digo isto pela cor vermelha.


alguém pode ajudar me a interpretar obg


----------



## David sf (21 Jul 2013 às 11:40)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Analisando este ultimo "mapa" significa que a Madeira vai ter precipitação acima da média?.. digo isto pela cor vermelha.
> 
> ...



Os mapas do CFS postados acima não servem para nada. É de uma das 4 saídas do dia 10 de junho, desde esse dia já houve mais de 150 saídas, quase todas diferentes umas das outras. Não há ainda nenhum sinal significativo na previsão sazonal para o próximo outono/ inverno.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jul 2013 às 11:30)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Sem pinga de água??? Até parece que o Inverno foi seco. Coloquem lá os gráficos da pluviosidade que eu já estou confusa.



O Inverno aqui foi salvo em parte pelo mês de Março que foi muito chuvoso e quanto a isso não há dúvidas. Sem querer alongar-me muito e constatando apenas os factos, desde 9 de Abril que não temos precipitação relevante (>1mm), o que ao dia 9 do mês que vem fará 4 meses secos. Se chegarmos a dia 9 de Outubro sem precipitação significativa teremos 6 meses ou meio ano praticamente sem gota de água. Bom mas isso já são contas do imaginário por isso mesmo é que postei aqui à dias que o mais certo é cair já qualquer coisa em Setembro o que mesmo assim não quer dizer que Setembro seja acima da média...


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jul 2013 às 19:31)

Goku disse:


> Se dizem que o Inverno vai ser frio...



Não acredito


----------



## LuisFilipe (18 Ago 2013 às 22:50)

novidades das sazonais?


----------



## Aurélio (18 Ago 2013 às 22:58)

LuisFilipe disse:


> novidades das sazonais?



Daqui a 4/5 dias, com as previsões do METOFFICE e do ECM, mas fazendo um apanhados dos variados modelos sugerem um EL NINO para a 2ª metade do Outono e Inverno, e portanto uma maior tendencia para um Outono mais seco e quente, e um Inverno mais chuvoso, mas isto ainda pode dar uma grande volta !


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Ago 2013 às 23:18)

As previsões. das poucas que temos, estão bem boas para um Inverno relativamente à antiga ! Vamos ver


----------



## Aurélio (20 Ago 2013 às 00:00)

Mais uma previsão que sai ... e indica mais do mesmo, um Outono seco e algo quente, e depois um Inverno talvez parecido com 2009/2010.
Já agora a previsão é do MetOffice, que corrobora com a previsão do ECM (dia 22 será apresentada) e deve seguir a mesma linha de orientação.
A culpa disto é do EL NINO que poderá atingir o seu auge durante o Inverno, e quando tal acontece favorece um Inverno á antiga, e depois de 3 anos seguidos com Inverno seco (dez/Jan/fev) acho que está na hora ....

Espero ainda um Atlântico activo neste mês de Setembro, com várias tempestades tropicais !


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Ago 2013 às 00:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Mais uma previsão que sai ... e indica mais do mesmo, um Outono seco e algo quente, e depois um Inverno talvez parecido com 2009/2010.
> Já agora a previsão é do MetOffice, que corrobora com a previsão do ECM (dia 22 será apresentada) e deve seguir a mesma linha de orientação.
> A culpa disto é do EL NINO que poderá atingir o seu auge durante o Inverno, e quando tal acontece favorece um Inverno á antiga, e depois de 3 anos seguidos com Inverno seco (dez/Jan/fev) acho que está na hora ....
> 
> Espero ainda um Atlântico activo neste mês de Setembro, com várias tempestades tropicais !



Já agora se puderes disponibiliza links sff


----------



## Aurélio (20 Ago 2013 às 08:34)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já agora se puderes disponibiliza links sff



*MetOffice*
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/ens-mean

*ECMWF*
(não actualizado ainda)
http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2013 às 15:33)

Boas ....

O modelo ECM já actualizou e trás muito boas novidades (para quem acredita nelas), embora confesso que me supreendeu no que ao Outono e em parte relativamente ao Inverno.

Assim sendo no computo geral, prevê o AA colocado mais a oeste do que o normal, ao mesmo tempo um Anticiclone Escandinavo com barreira para as depressões a norte, provocando a sua migração para sul, ficando estas instaladas na PI e no Mediterrâneo.
Assim sendo teriamos um fluxo de Oeste/Sudoeste presente e precipitações acima do normal até Dezembro, sendo Janeiro e Fevereiro de certa mais normais. De acordo com as previsões quanto mais a sul, mais precipitação, embora confesso que estou bastante céptico com estas previsões, até porque o comportamento do ELNINO/ La NINA para este ano ainda não está nada bem definido.

Vou deixar aqui o Link e o Mapa para o Outono !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2013 às 15:34)

Surpreendeu tudo e todos ! Que assim seja !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2013 às 19:38)

Essas previsões do ECM não surpreenderam-me, porque mesmo antes de ela sair, eu já tinha dito que não acreditava num Setembro e Outubro secos devido desde de Abril não chover nada de significativo por aqui. Não deixa de ser curioso que existe sempre anomalia positiva junto à costa algarvia.  Com uma previsão destas faz-me lembrar 1989.  Com a anomalia positiva da água do mar no Algarve isto tem que ter algumas coincidências no golfo de Cádiz. O Setembro e Outubro têem anomalia positiva na temperatura no Sotavento Algarvio, que pode potenciar algo. Acredito num Setembro e Outubro mais animados e um Novembro mais calmo.


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2013 às 22:17)

A questão é que a época de ciclones tropicais no atlântico norte está a ser bastante fraca. Pra onde é que vai toda a energia tropical?


----------



## Paulo H (22 Ago 2013 às 22:38)

Agreste disse:


> A questão é que a época de ciclones tropicais no atlântico norte está a ser bastante fraca. Pra onde é que vai toda a energia tropical?



Era interessante tentar investigar esse facto, tendo em conta outras possibilidades: 
- menor deslocação das areias do deserto em África, em direção ao Atlântico.
- menor evaporacão, caso a superfície do atlântico esteja mais fria, decorrente de subsidencia das águas, devido ao vento. Ou alteração da intensidade das correntes marinhas.
- Enfraquecimento do El niño?!

Mas isto já é matéria para outro tópico apropriado.


----------



## james (9 Set 2013 às 12:15)

Bom dia , 

Já há mais novidades para o outono/ inverno ?


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2013 às 03:23)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Já há mais novidades para o outono/ inverno ?



Atlantico muito quente assim como o Pacifico subtropical e extratropical.
ENSO em principio neutro ou então uma la nina fraca.

Estes dois factores serão a meu ver importantes nos próximos meses...Favorecem a actividade tropical no Atlantico, e uma circulação em onda no Atlantico subtropical, com cavados a descer pela America do norte, e dorsais a subir entre a PI e o Mediterraneo, isto tudo acompanhado por uma forte circulação do jet desde os EUA até ao W da Europa.

A meu ver teremos, dado o que acima disse, um padrão sazonal favorável a um Outono algo quente e por vezes chuvoso, seguindo-se um Inverno que provavelmente será fresco e com precipitações dentro da média....

Um Outono marcado pela circulação de SW e um Inverno com uma circulação mais de N ou NW.

É possível que Out-Dez tenham uma NAO+ e que no inverno se gere uma NAO-


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2013 às 20:39)

A previsão sazonal da METOffice saiu hoje, indica um trimestre chuvoso Out/Nov/Dez no Inverno não existe tendência clara. 

O CFS indica um Outubro e Novembro chuvosos e depois um Dezembro seco, Janeiro chuvoso e Fevereiro seco.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2013 às 21:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão sazonal da METOffice saiu hoje, indica um trimestre chuvoso Out/Nov/Dez no Inverno não existe tendência clara.
> 
> O CFS indica um Outubro e Novembro chuvosos e depois um Dezembro seco, Janeiro chuvoso e Fevereiro seco.



Assim a olho, parece-me que o ECM tende a mostrar previsão idêntica ao UKMO, ou seja, neste momento já não existe qualquer sinal claro nas previsões dos modelos sazonais, o que provavelmente teremos um Outono/Inverno semelhante ao ano passado, ou seja, com meses mais chuvosos e outros meses mais secos !


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2013 às 20:00)

Segundo a previsão do ECM divulgada no site italiano http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali, diria que é bem animadora.

Aquela anomalia negativa na temperatura ali junto à costa portuguesa parece-me um pouco estranha. Quanto à precipitação indica uma tendência para bloqueio a norte e uma corrente de Oeste no Mediterrâneo, claramente tendência para uma NAO-.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2013 às 22:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo a previsão do ECM divulgada no site italiano http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali, diria que é bem animadora.
> 
> Aquela anomalia negativa na temperatura ali junto à costa portuguesa parece-me um pouco estranha. Quanto à precipitação indica uma tendência para bloqueio a norte e uma corrente de Oeste no Mediterrâneo, claramente tendência para uma NAO-.



Aquela anomalia negativa sempre com os mesmos valores junto á costa é muito suspeita, cheira-me claramente a erro ...
Já agora não vejo o que vês de bom nesta previsão, indica anomalia negativa na precipitação para quase o tempo, embora eu não percebo como a europa do norte e ao mesmo tempo a parte mais ocidental, podem ter ao mesmo tempo anomalia negativa, isto para além desta saida ser o inverso da ultima, essa sim bem boa ...
Para mim resume-se apenas a uma coisa, fiabilidade zero, ou então, ausencia de comportamento zonal neste ano !

Hum .... não me cheira, acho que os modelos andam perdidos este ano !


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2013 às 22:39)

Aurélio, o site italiano diz o que eu escrevi



> Anche con quest’ultimo aggiornamento di settembre, il modello stagionale europeo prevede, specie per il corso dell’autunno e prima parte dell’inverno, *una costante presenza di un’area moderatamente depressionaria tra la Penisola Iberica e il Mediterraneo centrale significando ciò un costante afflusso sul Mediterraneo e aree centro-meridionali europee di correnti umide e instabili da Ovest/Sudovest responsabili di piogge diffuse e temporaneamente anche *sopra norma su questi settori e localmente fino alle regioni del Mar Nero, specie in Autunno. Piogge nella norma altrove o anche inferiori su alcune aree del centronord Europa.



Ou seja, existe uma constante presença de uma área depressionária que vai da Península Ibérica ao Mediterrâneo Central que cria uma corrente constante, húmida e instável de Oeste/Sudoeste responsável pela chuva generalizada e acima da média em alguns locais no Mediterrâneo e Centro-Sul da Europa.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2013 às 22:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio, o site italiano diz o que eu escrevi
> 
> 
> 
> Ou seja, existe uma constante presença de uma área depressionária que vai da Península Ibérica ao Mediterrâneo Central que cria uma corrente constante, húmida e instável de Oeste/Sudoeste responsável pela chuva generalizada e acima da média em alguns locais no Mediterrâneo e Centro-Sul da Europa.



Sim e isso é caracteristica de uma depressão no mediterrâneo o que nos daria uma corrente de norte fria, daí a anomalia na temperatura na zona do mar, parte oeste da PI, e tempo seco com anomalia ...
O padrão modelado sugere uma zona de bloqueio mais a norte estendo-se á PI criando uma zona depressionária no Mediterrâneo ....

Mas a mim parece-me que não existe padrão nos modelos de previsão sazonal neste momento !


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2013 às 20:07)

Que previsão sazonal surpreendente por parte do ECMWF. O site italiano já actualizou e está fabuloso na região sul nos meses de Inverno, será que vamos ter um Inverno melhor do que tem sido os últimos anos por aqui. Em relação às temperaturas, coloca uma anomalia positiva de cerca de 2ºC no Algarve, um Inverno que seria quente e com precipitação acima da média. Parece-me que a previsão sazonal do ECM é claramente para a NAO-, ou seja, mais chuvoso no sul da Europa do que no Norte da Europa. Desde de Setembro que o ECM vem insistindo num Outono/Inverno chuvoso.

*Precipitação*

*Novembro/Dezembro*







*Dezembro/Janeiro*






*Temperatura*

*Novembro/Dezembro*






*Dezembro/Janeiro*






Enquanto a previsão do NOAA é ao contrário do ECMWF, ou seja um Inverno seco.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2013 às 20:51)

*@Algarvio1980*

Esta previsão do ECM é muito boa sem dúvida e ajuda a alegrar a alma dos algarvios que tem andado algo em baixo, e agora ainda por cima quando já entramos na zona que dou mais fiabilidade aos modelos mesmos os sazonais, porque o padrão agora normalmente dominante é a circulação zonal ou o reverso da medalha, ver estas previsões é bastante reconfortante ainda para mais sabendo-se desde o Outono de 2010 temos tido a maior parte dos meses das chuvas (Outubro a Fevereiro) sempre com precipitação abaixo da média com excepção de um outro mês, sabe muito bem ver essas previsões.
Neste momento não existe nenhum modelo, nem mesmo o CFS que indique um final de Outono com estação seca, pois este modelo vai voltar ao que indicava antes, e vai voltar a colocar a chuva.
A ideia dos modelos passa claramente por colocar uma siberiana, e isso vai-se de forma mais clara a partir da 2ª metade de Novembro, se as previsões estiverem correctas, ao mesmo tempo devemos ter o AA na sudoeste dos Açores, com as depressões a virem de norte cavarem a sudoeste da PI e entrando pela Peninsula Ibérica.

Agora falta sair a previsão do MetOffice que não costuma ser muito diferente do ECM !

Nos proximos dias vamos ter alguns dias de chuva, e depois o chamado Verão de S. Martinho e depois disso logo saberemos o que nos reserva!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 13:22)

Isto parece incrivel o que se passa com os modelos e como mudam de um mês para o outro o que me leva a colocar em causa a credibilidade destas previsões em especial no que toca a este Outono/Inverno.

O ultimo modelo a sair foi o MettOffice que é uma antitese da previsão do ECM mas por outro muito identica á previsão do CFS, ou seja, mais um ano seco ou no máximo normal por estas bandas ..... que tristeza !
Estou farto de Outonos/Invernos secos ou normais por estas bandas, o que tem valido ultimamente tem sido as Primaveras !
Impressionante como consegue ser o inverso da previsão anterior, e o inverso da previsão do ECM !
Outro 2003/2004 não por favor !






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2013 às 21:13)

Aurélio, por norma, o MetOffice sai primeiro do que o ECM, mas eu que estava à espera que seguisse a mesma linha que o ECM, afinal não. Enfim...


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2013 às 22:29)

E o accuweather já lançou alguma previsão? para o verão foram os mais certeiros


----------



## Paulo H (21 Out 2013 às 22:44)

Norther disse:


> E o accuweather já lançou alguma previsão? para o verão foram os mais certeiros



O melhor é aguardarmos pelas previsões dos franceses.. Costumam acertar ao contrário, não dá hipóteses! 

Agora a sério, com as chuvas que já ocorreram até aqui, seguem as desta semana. De seguida entra o verão de são martinho, e entretanto já passaram 2/3 do outono. Enfim, um outono normalissimo e agradável! Com mais 15 dias de chuva entre o fim de novembro e o princípio de dezembro et voilá, temos um outono a coincidir com as normais.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 23:06)

Paulo H disse:


> O melhor é aguardarmos pelas previsões dos franceses.. Costumam acertar ao contrário, não dá hipóteses!
> 
> Agora a sério, com as chuvas que já ocorreram até aqui, seguem as desta semana. De seguida entra o verão de são martinho, e entretanto já passaram 2/3 do outono. Enfim, um outono normalissimo e agradável! Com mais 15 dias de chuva entre o fim de novembro e o princípio de dezembro et voilá, temos um outono a coincidir com as normais.





Desculpa, mas para dizeres o que disseste mais vale não dizeres nada .... 
a proxima previsão é para Nov/Dez/Janeiro, e portanto para o final do Outono apenas falta 1 mês. A questão aqui nem é se faz o Verão de S. Martinho e depois chove, mas sim como será o tempo depois deste mês e devias saber que um Outubro chuvoso não indica qualquer sinal, tanto pode indicar um Outono/Inverno chuvoso, ou com Outono chuvoso e Inverno seco, ou então um final de Outono e Inverno bastante seco....
Da minha parte ainda não encontrei qualquer correlação entre este mês e os restantes meses do Outono/Inverno.
Neste momento as previsões sazonais são contraditorias em que existem modelos que indicam um resto de Outono e Inverno bastante chuvoso, existem outros como o prestigiado CFS e o MetOffice que indicam um resto de Outono e Inverno bastante seco !

Do meu ponto de vista não existe um padrão atmosférico claro este ano !


----------



## Paulo H (21 Out 2013 às 23:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa, mas para dizeres o que disseste mais vale não dizeres nada ....
> a proxima previsão é para Nov/Dez/Janeiro, e portanto para o final do Outono apenas falta 1 mês. A questão aqui nem é se faz o Verão de S. Martinho e depois chove, mas sim como será o tempo depois deste mês e devias saber que um Outubro chuvoso não indica qualquer sinal, tanto pode indicar um Outono/Inverno chuvoso, ou com Outono chuvoso e Inverno seco, ou então um final de Outono e Inverno bastante seco....
> Da minha parte ainda não encontrei qualquer correlação entre este mês e os restantes meses do Outono/Inverno.
> Neste momento as previsões sazonais são contraditorias em que existem modelos que indicam um resto de Outono e Inverno bastante chuvoso, existem outros como o prestigiado CFS e o MetOffice que indicam um resto de Outono e Inverno bastante seco !
> ...



Tens razão, Aurélio! 

Bem sei que não temos um padrão de concordância entre modelos sazonais, pelo que ainda não é possível ter uma idéia segura do próximo inverno. Mas não me parece que vá ser um inverno de extremos, de precipitação ou em termos de frio. 

O melhor é aguardar, por mais atualizações..

Ps: falei dos franceses, só para o quebrar o gelo! :-)


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2013 às 23:33)

Aqui a conversa está animada 
Mas só para me satisfazerem a curiosidade, o outono para vocês está a terminar?...
Que eu saiba, este ano de 2013 o outono começou a 22 de setembro e termina a 21 de dezembro e hoje ainda, 
apenas é 21 de outubro, como é que se ainda passou um mês, apenas um terço do outono, 
aqui dizem que já passaram dois terços do outono e já só falta um mês para o fim do outono  (segundo o Paulo H e o Aurélio)?!....  
Ou está-me a escapar algo?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 23:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Tens razão, Aurélio!
> 
> Bem sei que não temos um padrão de concordância entre modelos sazonais, pelo que ainda não é possível ter uma idéia segura do próximo inverno. Mas não me parece que vá ser um inverno de extremos, de precipitação ou em termos de frio.
> 
> ...



O que mais me enerva é ver estas previsões de um modelo que indica uma seca tremenda e ver outros que dão um Inverno á moda de 89 !
E esta para mim é a altura do ano em que mais valor dou ás previsões sazonais porque já não existe aquela história das energia de origem tropical e aquela atmosfera algo complicada dos meses de transição, e agora quando esperava olhar para o MetOffice e este seguir como costuma seguir o ECM e vejo tudo ao contrário dá-me uns nervos.
Já o CFS é a mesma história de 1 a 10 (condições iniciais) teriamos um Inverno chuvoso agora já está tudo ao contrário, muito mais seco, ou seja estes modelos estão de extremos.
Na vossa região não se passa isso .... não estão muitos meses sem chuvas, mas por aqui nos ultimos 20 a 30 anos a maior parte dos meses tem sido secos, e o que tem valido tem sido alguns meses (em alguns casos até já fora da época a repor alguma normalidade). 
Ainda assim desde 89 a 2010 apenas tivemos 4 anos (mesmo anos) acima da média porque de resto foi sempre ou normais (grande maioria) ou então abaixo da média !

Vamos aguardar então .....


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2013 às 23:36)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui a conversa está animada
> Mas só para me satisfazerem a curiosidade, o outono para vocês está a terminar?...
> Que eu saiba, este ano de 2013 o outono começou a 22 de setembro e termina a 21 de dezembro e hoje ainda,
> apenas é 21 de outubro, como é que se ainda passou um mês, apenas um terço do outono,
> ...



Para efeitos de calendário começa a 22 de Setembro mas do ponto de vista climático começa a 1 Setembro e vai até 30 Novembro !


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 16:41)

Boas, 

Segundo a previsão mensal do ECMWF parece que teremos um mês de Novembro extremamente seco por estas bandas !
Mas segundo a minha opinião e como tradicionalmente temos um Verão de S. Martinho acredito num periodo muito seco mas para aí até 16/17 Novembro e depois acredito que vá mudar !


----------



## Norther (23 Out 2013 às 19:31)

Como sempre ficamos a contar os dias do verão de S.Martinho  o que virá depois!!?


----------



## chaves23 (27 Out 2013 às 15:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*

pelos que dizem os cientistas i os metreologistas do accuweather este ano o inverno vai ser o mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos haver vamos


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2013 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*



chaves23 disse:


> pelos que dizem os cientistas i os metreologistas do accuweather este ano o inverno vai ser o mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos haver vamos



Eles dizem isso todos os anos .... 
Me podes dar o link directo dessa previsão se faz favor ... não encontro a deste ano aqui para a Europa ?


----------



## chaves23 (27 Out 2013 às 18:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*

aqui ta o link http://www.comunidadebrasileiranafranca.com/a-europa-tera-o-inverno-mais-frio-dos-ultimos-100-anos/


----------



## Névoa (27 Out 2013 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*



chaves23 disse:


> aqui ta o link http://www.comunidadebrasileiranafranca.com/a-europa-tera-o-inverno-mais-frio-dos-ultimos-100-anos/



No fim deste artigo há links para as fontes da notícia. Segui estes links e encontrei, no Diário da Rússia, um artigo que afima mais ou menos o contrário:

http://www.diariodarussia.com.br/fa...-russo-nao-sera-tao-rigido-quanto-o-anterior/
(Inverno russo não será tão rígido quanto o anterior)

No La Voix de La Russie, igualmente indicado como fonte, procurei pelo termo "hiver" e só encontrei este artigo:
http://french.ruvr.ru/2013_10_23/247564885/
(Le changement climatique est dangereux pour la santé).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2013 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*

Isso é uma mera notícia, não existem factos nem uma previsão. Agora, são os alemães a preverem, no Verão foram os franceses e foi a coisa mais ridícula que vi. A Accuweather ainda não atirou a previsão de Inverno para a Europa cá para fora. Parece-me mais coisa do Joe Bastardi, esse sim todos os anos diz que vai ser o Inverno mais frio e blá blá. Em Portugal, o Inverno se é frio logo é seco, se for quente logo é chuvoso. Pelos menos, o ECM na última previsão coloca anomalia bem positiva em Portugal.


----------



## chaves23 (27 Out 2013 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*

nao sei veremos ainda falta um mes para o inverno logo se vera


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2013 às 22:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*



chaves23 disse:


> aqui ta o link http://www.comunidadebrasileiranafranca.com/a-europa-tera-o-inverno-mais-frio-dos-ultimos-100-anos/



Esse artigo no minimo foi lançado no inicio de Outubro dado que existem comentários com 4 semanas, portanto os dados certamente eram com condições iniciais de Setembro.

Nessa altura todos os modelos apontavam para um Inverno rigoroso e chuvoso. Nesta previsão de Outubro tudo levou uma volta de 180º C e agora indicam um Inverno muito seco tirando o ECM e um ou outro modelo de previsão !


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2013 às 23:41)

Ainda bastante incerteza na previsão sazonal para o próximo inverno. Aqui a anomalia de geopotencial no Hemisfério Norte prevista pelo MeteoFrance e pelo ECMWF para o período de novembro a janeiro:







Para Portugal (incluindo ilhas), um é o oposto do outro, o do MF apontaria para um período frio e seco, o ECMWF para um período húmido e com grande alternância térmica.

O único ponto de convergência entre os vários modelos sazonais credíveis é a previsão de uma forte anomalia negativa da oscilação ártica (AO), o que origina grandes entradas frias a latitudes inferiores. Resta saber onde tal vai ocorrer.


----------



## Névoa (28 Out 2013 às 01:26)

Afinal consegui um link que fala da previsão de que nos conta o Chaves23, parece que há bastantes rumores neste sentido (e para mim é novidade absoluta):

Bastardi’s / Jung’s Initial Winter Speculation Morphs Into “A Killer 2014-Winter Forecast” – Fear Spreads Across Europe!

http://notrickszone.com/2013/09/26/...4-winter-forecast-fear-spreads-across-europe/


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2013 às 09:34)

Joe Bastardi todos os anos afirma o mesmo...

Tantas vezes o cântaro vai à fonte... Eu já nao ligo nada a este tipo de previsões que incluem o verão mais quente dos últimos 100 anos, o inverno mais frio do último milénio, a tosta mista mais gordurenta das últimas 30 refeições...... Para mim é lixo.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2013 às 09:46)

Volto a dizer o que disse atrás as previsões de Setembro eram completamente diferentes destas previsões de Outubro, e em Setembro havia essa indicação que agora já não existe .... os supostos bloqueios no Atlântico Norte foram-se ao ar neste mês de Outubro, excepto no ECM e num ou outro modelo de previsão !

Já agora com Joe Bastardi o próximos Inverno é sempre o mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos !


----------



## amando96 (28 Out 2013 às 13:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2013*



Aurélio disse:


> uma volta de 180º C



Está calor, mas tanto também não


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2013 às 20:43)

Para mim, mais importante que os modelos sazonais é a natureza a dar sinais do que pode vir. Aqui, na zona onde moro, existem vários ninhos de cegonha completamente abandonados, o que para mim é um excelente sinal já que os últimos anos que elas partiram foram 2009/2010 e 2010/2011, este ano já há 2 semanas que não vejo nenhuma cegonha nos ninhos.


----------



## chaves23 (28 Out 2013 às 21:12)

aqui na minha terra nao se ve nd nehumas cegonhs nem passaros


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2013 às 21:20)

Por aqui também não sei onde se meteram os pássaros, as cegonhas não as vejo em lado nenhum, e os pássaros acho que deve ser o ano que menos pássaros vejo, é este ano.
Que pode isto significar afinal ?


----------



## chaves23 (28 Out 2013 às 21:27)

olha sabem eu acho que este ano a metreologia esta nos a pregar uma partida ainda vai mesmo haver um inverno a antiga


----------



## GoN_dC (28 Out 2013 às 22:14)

Curiosamente no outro dia a caminho de Monchique, na zona do Porto de Lagos, vi uma enorme concentração de cegonhas. Nunca tinha visto tal coisa por ali, embora saiba que já lá há uma boa colónia, mas nunca naqueles numeros.

Por isso das duas uma... ou fizeram ali escala e estavam a combinar o resto dos pormenores da viagem, ou então as cegonhas das vossas zonas mudaram-se para ali


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2013 às 22:25)

Entretanto, a previsão sazonal do NOAA já não está tão seca como a anterior e começa a mostrar sinais que o Inverno pode ser chuvoso tal como a previsão do ECM indica. A ver vamos, como isto vai ficar. Até meados de Novembro ficaremos a saber como vai ser o próximo Inverno.


----------



## chaves23 (28 Out 2013 às 22:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Entretanto, a previsão sazonal do NOAA já não está tão seca como a anterior e começa a mostrar sinais que o Inverno pode ser chuvoso tal como a previsão do ECM indica. A ver vamos, como isto vai ficar. Até meados de Novembro ficaremos a saber como vai ser o próximo Inverno.



podes me mandar u link para ver se faz favor


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Out 2013 às 23:11)

Eu costumo consultar as previsões sazonais através do site lameteo.org:



> *Novembro:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enfim... valem o que valem! Nada de alarmismos pois a previsão sazonal é péssima!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2013 às 23:39)

Esse site não tem qualquer modelo acoplado, basicamente analisam todos os modelos existentes, tiram as suas conclusões e criam os seus mapas.
Infelizmente a maior parte dos modelos apresentam a tendencia de mais um Inverno seco (Dez a Fev) o que aqui nesta zona já seria o 4º consecutivo mas eu não estou nada convencido disso, e acho que este ano teremos um Dezembro chuvoso, Janeiro normal e Fevereiro seco .... em resumo bastante variabilidade !
Prefiro acreditar que não seja identico a 2003/2004 !


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2013 às 09:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Esse site não tem qualquer modelo acoplado, basicamente analisam todos os modelos existentes, tiram as suas conclusões e criam os seus mapas.
> Infelizmente a maior parte dos modelos apresentam a tendencia de mais um Inverno seco (Dez a Fev) o que aqui nesta zona já seria o 4º consecutivo mas eu não estou nada convencido disso, e acho que este ano teremos um Dezembro chuvoso, Janeiro normal e Fevereiro seco .... em resumo bastante variabilidade !
> Prefiro acreditar que não seja identico a 2003/2004 !



Isso era obra depois do rumo que o mês de Novembro parece querer levar! Não se vislumbra brecha nenhuma no AA para as próximas 2 semanas. Pelos em termos de Outono já se nota diferença em relação aos 2 últimos anos. Apesar de o mês de Outubro teimar em ser bastante idêntico com precipitação abundante na última semana o mês de Novembro parece não querer seguir a tendência...em 2009/2010 quando tivemos o último Inverno como deve ser houve uma grande pausa a seguir às chuvas de Outubro. Acho que termos uma repetição de 2003/2004 parece ser difícil mas a de 2009/2010 também o é. 
Bom por essa última previsão apresentada, aos bonequinhos, até o Norte ia sofrer com meses secos no Inverno. Acho que é demasiada utopia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2013 às 11:23)

chaves23 disse:


> podes me mandar u link para ver se faz favor



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/CFSv2/CFSv2seasonal.shtml depois é só escolheres o que quiseres.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2013 às 11:36)

trovoadas disse:


> Isso era obra depois do rumo que o mês de Novembro parece querer levar! Não se vislumbra brecha nenhuma no AA para as próximas 2 semanas. Pelos em termos de Outono já se nota diferença em relação aos 2 últimos anos. Apesar de o mês de Outubro teimar em ser bastante idêntico com precipitação abundante na última semana o mês de Novembro parece não querer seguir a tendência...em 2009/2010 quando tivemos o último Inverno como deve ser houve uma grande pausa a seguir às chuvas de Outubro. Acho que termos uma repetição de 2003/2004 parece ser difícil mas a de 2009/2010 também o é.
> Bom por essa última previsão apresentada, aos bonequinhos, até o Norte ia sofrer com meses secos no Inverno. Acho que é demasiada utopia...



Em 2009/2010 tiveste um Outubro e Novembro bastante seco por aqui, logo não podemos comparar este ano com esse. 

Relativamente ao site francês que eu consulto, não há muito por dizer desse site, porque simplesmente acertou em 100% em termos de precipitação para aqui. Esse site que consulto há anos, no último ano acertou no mês de Novembro do ano passado que ia ser chuvoso, depois colocava o Março (assim foi); depois colocou o Setembro e Outubro (assim no Algarve foi), porque a maioria das estações andam por volta dos 80/90 mm no mês de Outubro. Pior é mesmo essa previsão catastrófica a partir de Novembro, mas que eles em relação à precipitação acertaram isso não tenho nenhuma dúvida. Aliás, a minha previsão sazonal do Outono foi feita com base no ECM e nesse site. 

Previsão do site para o mês de Outubro:






Já Setembro previa o mesmo. Sinceramente, espero que o Inverno seja diferente dos últimos 2 anos.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2013 às 12:58)

*For Spain, Portugal and western France, the coldest part of the winter, relative to normal will be the first part.
"Chilly waters off the coasts of Portugal, northern Spain and western France will result in a cool December, but as the waters trend toward average later in the season, so will the Iberian Peninsula trend warmer," Reppert said.*

Fonte: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-winter-forecast-warmer/19131940


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2013 às 13:38)

Ah quer dizer as águas estão mais frias do que o normal, têm uma piada esta gente ....e vão aquecer á medida que se vai entrando pelo Inverno a dentro, não me façam rir !

o CFS indica que as SST estão acima do normal, para esta altura do ano, e aliás a maior parte do Atlêntico está mais quente que o normal, e eles dizem o contrário, e como a água está mais fria o mês de Dezembro também vai ser mais frio !
Afinal quem nasceu primeiro, o ovo ou a galinha ... o que origina as correntes oceânicos não é a dinâmica atmosférica que dinamiza através dos ventos as correntes ocêanicos, não é o facto de termos vento de sul ou vento norte que faz aquecer ou arrefecer as temperaturas do oceano !
Isto trata-se é tudo de um ciclo, os ventos originam alterações nas SST, as SST originam alterações no posicionamento do Anticiclones e ciclones, o posicionamento destes originam alterações em várias camadas atmosféricas, enfim ... existem inumeras variáveis que teria ainda que juntar.

Agora dizerem que as SST ao aquecerem é que vão fazer aquecer a Peninsula Ibérica. 
Acredito que esta previsão vai sair completamente furada no que toca a temperaturas pelo menos na fase inicial, como já se vai ver em Novembro, e quanto a precipitação também estes indicam um Inverno seco.

Isto mais parece o ECM contra o mundo, por aquilo que estou a ver no horizonte acho que o ECM vai falhar redondamente infelizmente ....
3/4 nunca foi ano de chuva e acho que este não será excepção !


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Out 2013 às 14:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Ah quer dizer as águas estão mais frias do que o normal, têm uma piada esta gente ....e vão aquecer á medida que se vai entrando pelo Inverno a dentro, não me façam rir !
> 
> o CFS indica que as SST estão acima do normal, para esta altura do ano, e aliás a maior parte do Atlêntico está mais quente que o normal, e eles dizem o contrário, e como a água está mais fria o mês de Dezembro também vai ser mais frio !
> Afinal quem nasceu primeiro, o ovo ou a galinha ... o que origina as correntes oceânicos não é a dinâmica atmosférica que dinamiza através dos ventos as correntes ocêanicos, não é o facto de termos vento de sul ou vento norte que faz aquecer ou arrefecer as temperaturas do oceano !
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Aurélio,

Pessoalmente não me fio muito nas sazonais (até gostava!!! ), basta ver o final do mês de Setembro por este canto, foi bem húmido e chuvoso e Setembro começou normal (Dias quentes e secos). Outubro pelo menos no Noroeste leva com boa anomalia positiva de precipitação (levamos com mais de 300mm). Apesar dos supercomputadores, de vários modelos e de várias interpretações acho que a Meteo atualmente ainda tem o seu "segredo" e faz surpresas quanto menos se espera!!! 

Concordo com a tua frase "Agora dizerem que as SST ao aquecerem é que vão fazer aquecer a Peninsula Ibérica". 

Pessoalmente acho absurdo pensarmos que as SST possam ser as únicas responsáveis pelas alterações do clima na PI, sabemos bem e como dizes e bem, existem N de variáveis em jogo!!!.

Cmps.


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2013 às 15:47)

É uma hipótese, não é uma ciência exacta mas eles sustentam-se em probabilidades. É melhor olhar para isto do que saber que não existe nenhum sinal estatisticamente significativo para o inverno na europa.


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2013 às 15:51)

O cool start só pode querer dizer um mês de janeiro com pressões mais altas que a média. Mas também não é um padrão de NAO positivíssima com as frentes polares a varrerem apenas a europa do norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2013 às 20:43)

Aurélio disse:


> 3/4 nunca foi ano de chuva e acho que este não será excepção !



Estação Faro (Aeroporto):

1973/74: 319.1 mm
1983/84: 528.1 mm
1993/94: 534.5 mm
2003/2004: 481.4 mm

Só tirando 1973/74, todos os outros foram anos normais, se este ano for normal já é bom. Aliás, se este mês de Novembro for seco, Dezembro vai ser chuvoso o histórico sempre mostrou isso.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2013 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estação Faro (Aeroporto):
> 
> 1973/74: 319.1 mm
> 1983/84: 528.1 mm
> ...



Sabes muito bem que isso é tudo muito relativo num passado recente tivemos muitos anos, em que aquilo que salvou foram as chuvas fora de época tal como as chuvas de Setembro e Outubro e depois os meses já da Primavera, e provavelmente na maior parte terão tido um periodo Nov a Fevereiro bem mais seco !

Além não se pode usar uma estação mas sim um computo geral !

Isso de um mês ser seco e o outro a seguir ser chuvoso não quer dizer nada e a história não mostra nada disso como dizes, somente nos raros anos em que temos um Inverno chuvoso por cá tal como em 2009/2010 isso acontece, mas não quero entrar em mais detalhes !

Se falamos a falar de história a mesma ultimamente não joga nada a favor de Invernos (trimestre Dez/Jan/Fev), mas veremos ...


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2013 às 02:04)

Parvoiçe a accuweather vir com essa das aguas frias...estamos com fortes anomalias positivas aqui ao largo de PT e também no Mediterraneo...que raio, e não há padrão nenhum que se pareça querer estabelecer no sentido de arrefecer a sst ( tipo fortes entradas de N/NW/W).

A AMO está a ter um forte pico positivo, o PDO está positivo após ter dado um grande salto desde um período negativo no 1º trimestre deste ano para o actual período positivo.

O ENSO deverá andar neutro..

O gelo/neve no hemisfério norte teem recuperado bastante face ao período homologo do ano passado.

Só estes 4 factores geralmente estão associados a invernos muito instáveis/variaveis com tendência geral de NAO- á escala sazonal ( DJF) mas que á escala semanal/mensal geralmente tendem a apresentar grandes flutuações entre NAO+ e NAO-.

Aquilo que eu acho é que teremos um Inverno algo fora do comum, com alguns eventos pouco comuns no sentido em que poderão ocorrer variações grandes entre períodos mais secos/anticiclónicos e outros com circulação mais perturbada de W, no final acho que a soma das partes deverá dar numa estação dentro do normal climatológico, embora com a tal variabilidade mais acusada que o normal.


----------



## james (31 Out 2013 às 12:07)

Eu tambem acho que o proximo inverno vai alterar periodos secos e frios  com entradas de leste com periodos chuvosos e com alguns eventos de neve que ate poderao ser fora do comum . Sinceramente nao acredito num padrao dominante , ou predominantemente seco ou predominantemente chuvoso. A ver  vamos. . .


----------



## chaves23 (3 Nov 2013 às 14:03)

devido a erupeçao vulcanica na indonesia que consequencias podera trazer para o ambiente atmosferico


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2013 às 00:02)

Há vários vulcões activos na Indonésia mas nenhum com actividade explosiva nos últimos dias.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2013 às 01:05)

Estes modelos sazonais estão a ficar um desastre, espero que isto começe a mudar rapidamente ....
Lançei um rapido olhar em relação ao mês de Outubro e salvo pequenas excepções locais para mais ou para menos, este mês parece-me ter sido um mês normal em termos pluviosidade, mas ainda tenho confiança que os padrões atmosféricos se alterem !

Em relação ao que se fala aqui ... dos vulções somente um super-vulcão, com uma super-erupção pode mudar um clima !


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2013 às 23:40)

Para quem gosta de previsões sazonais aqui fica um link http://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/wcp/wcasp/clips/producers_forecasts.html com os vários centros meteorológicos mundiais com previsões a longo prazo


----------



## irpsit (7 Nov 2013 às 00:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação ao que se fala aqui ... dos vulções somente um super-vulcão, com uma super-erupção pode mudar um clima !



Não é bem assim.

A história recente mostra o impacto climático de várias erupções de intensidade VEI7 (10 ou mais x mais fracas do que um super-vulcão como o Toba). Exemplos são o Tambora que trouxe um catastrófico ano sem verão em 1816.

Igualmente intensos foram os eventos vulcânicos em 1600, 1258, 535.

Todos eles foram significativamente maiores do que o pequeno impacto do Pinatubo (VEI6) em 1991 ou outras pequenas disrupções como em 1912 (Novarupta) e em 1883 (Krakatoa).

Noto que todas estas erupções foram pelo menos VEI6 (100x menores do que o Toba, mas 10x superiores ao Mt St Helens (VEI5), uma erupção muito conhecida como devastadora, mas esta última sem qualquer impacto no clima, devido ao seu "pequeno" tamanho)

No entanto, o impacto dos vulcões não têm só a ver com a quantidade de cinza e a sua injecção nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera, mas também com os níveis de SO2. Uma erupção basáltica e efusiva como o Grimsvotn-Laki em 1783, pode libertar tanto SO2 que causa um inverno vulcânico que nesse caso foi comparável a uma erupção como o Tambora em 1816 ou até superior (apesar de uma erupção pelo menos 10x menor)

Curiosamente, o mesmo vulcão (Grimsvotn) teve a maior erupção em 100 anos, em 2011 (praticamente um VEI5). Foi pouco falado nas notícias mas no entanto libertou uma quantidade considerável de SO2 (algo que os vulcões islandeses são prolíferos). Em 2012 houve uma erupção VEI5 ou até VEI6 mas passou maioritariamente despercebida, mesmo entre os interessados, pois foi submarina a 1km de profundidade a noroeste da Nova Zelãndia. No entanto, mesmo assim libertou uma pluma acima do oceano, e uma quantidade massiva de pumiça vulcânica. Especulo se estas duas erupções podem ter sido suficientes para causar um ligeiro, mas quase insignificante, arrefecimento climático durante uns meses. 

Isto tudo só para esclarecer sobre o impacto vulcânico de erupções que não são "super-vulcões".


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2013 às 13:19)

O CFS em cada saída tudo pode mudar, mas nunca vi coisa igual para Dezembro. 

A média de Dezembro da precipitação por dia, mais parece ser para Julho.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2013 às 15:20)

O que eu vejo nos modelos sazonais, é que para além de andares perdidos dado que uma das suas principais variáveis de referência as SST na zona equatorial não apresentar anomalia digna de registo, isso faz com que haja grande discrepâncias entre modelos e entre saídas de modelos. A meu ver isto não existe tendencia nos modelos para este ano ........


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2013 às 15:10)

NASA, CFS, CMC, IMME, NMME ... entre outros todos eles preveem um Inverno seco, isto já começa a cheirar ao ano 2003/2004, espero estar enganado ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2013 às 20:06)

O IBIMET coloca um Nov/Dez com precipitação acima da média, Janeiro seco a Norte e sem sinal no sul mas com precipitação acima da média.

http://web.fi.ibimet.cnr.it/seasonal/content.php?page=126


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2013 às 00:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IBIMET coloca um Nov/Dez com precipitação acima da média, Janeiro seco a Norte e sem sinal no sul mas com precipitação acima da média.
> 
> http://web.fi.ibimet.cnr.it/seasonal/content.php?page=126



Essa previsão acima de tudo apenas mostra uma coisa, que não tem sinal para este Inverno, pois em cada mês o Anticiclone encontra-se numa posição totalmente distinta ... penso que com a maior parte dos modelos deverá acontecer isso !

Penso que tal como o ano passado a precipitação se concentrará num ou outro mês !


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2013 às 20:05)

A previsão sazonal do CPTEC (Brasil)

*Precipitação*






Uma previsão bastante parecida ao do ECM no mês de Outubro.


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2013 às 20:19)

Actualização do ECMWF (1 novembro):

Precipitação:






Temperatura:






Entretanto, a actualização de 15 de novembro aponta para circulação zonal:

"Nov update of the EC seasonal model has shifted from recent months. Now indicates a +NAO pattern and a mild/zonal winter. "

https://twitter.com/MattHugo81/status/401598721793601537


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2013 às 20:39)

Oh David a actualização indica um padrão de NAO +, um padrão de circulação zonal a latitudes mais elevadas, com o UK a ter tempo chuvoso e menos frio !
Fazendo a tradução é isso que indica ... quer seja actualização de 15 Novembro ou 1 de novembro, a previsão é a mesma .... e ao que parece o MetOffice acho que vai ter previsão identica segundo me pareceu ler nas "entrelinhas" !

Se estão certos ou errados, apenas saberemos no final do Inverno !


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Oh David a actualização indica um padrão de NAO +, um padrão de circulação zonal a latitudes mais elevadas, com o UK a ter tempo chuvoso e menos frio !
> Fazendo a tradução é isso que indica ... quer seja actualização de 15 Novembro ou 1 de novembro, a previsão é a mesma .... e ao que parece o MetOffice acho que vai ter previsão identica segundo me pareceu ler nas "entrelinhas" !
> 
> Se estão certos ou errados, apenas saberemos no final do Inverno !



Claro que o que está escrito no tweet se refere ao UK. Em Portugal, NAO+ indica, geralmente, invernos amenos e mais chuvosos a Norte e menos a Sul.

A previsão a 1 de novembro não indicava circulação zonal "pura", notam-se bastantes ondulações. Num regime de zonal a costa oeste da Noruega e a região do canal da Mancha e do Benelux costumam ter anomalias positivas de precipitação, algo que a carta de 1 de novembro não mostra.

Continua a grande confusão na previsão sazonal neste inverno, até dentro dos mesmos organismos há previsões contraditórias (tanto o UKMO como o ECMWF registaram diferenças significativas em menos de um mês).


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2013 às 20:57)

David sf disse:


> Claro que o que está escrito no tweet se refere ao UK. Em Portugal, NAO+ indica, geralmente, invernos amenos e mais chuvosos a Norte e menos a Sul.
> 
> A previsão a 1 de novembro não indicava circulação zonal "pura", notam-se bastantes ondulações. Num regime de zonal a costa oeste da Noruega e a região do canal da Mancha e do Benelux costumam ter anomalias positivas de precipitação, algo que a carta de 1 de novembro não mostra.
> 
> Continua a grande confusão na previsão sazonal neste inverno, até dentro dos mesmos organismos há previsões contraditórias (tanto o UKMO como o ECMWF registaram diferenças significativas em menos de um mês).



Exactamente este ano as previsões sazonais não estão nada de confiança, porque o sinal não é muito claro, a probabilidade das sazonais este ano falharem é claramente maior face a outros anos em que existe um padrão claro de chuva ou de seca !

Penso que o mais provável será virmos a ter um Inverno identico ao ano passado, ou seja, bem mais chuvoso a norte do que a sul !


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2013 às 21:08)

Existem modelos que colocam tempo seco até 20 de Novembro, a partir daí dão um período chuvoso mais a sul do que a norte, são eles o JMA e o modelo chinês. Eu, na minha opinião pessoal, Dezembro não será seco e pode ser um mês até bastante chuvoso. Aliás, o NOAA já vinha mostrando essa tendência de Dezembro ser mais chuvoso no sul, mas hoje já retirou mas ainda vai voltar a pôr.

Modelo mensal chinês (actualizado dia 11/11): http://cmdp.ncc.cma.gov.cn/pred/en_md.php

Previsão mensal modelo japonês (actualizado dia 14/11) http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/gmd/tcc/tcc/products/model/map/1mE/map1/zpcmap.php


----------



## Kispo (16 Nov 2013 às 23:54)

irpsit disse:


> Curiosamente, o mesmo vulcão (Grimsvotn) teve a maior erupção em 100 anos, em 2011 (praticamente um VEI5). Foi pouco falado nas notícias mas no entanto libertou uma quantidade considerável de SO2 (algo que os vulcões islandeses são prolíferos). Em 2012 houve uma erupção VEI5 ou até VEI6 mas passou maioritariamente despercebida, mesmo entre os interessados, pois foi submarina a 1km de profundidade a noroeste da Nova Zelãndia. No entanto, mesmo assim libertou uma pluma acima do oceano, e uma quantidade massiva de pumiça vulcânica. Especulo se estas duas erupções podem ter sido suficientes para causar um ligeiro, mas quase insignificante, arrefecimento climático durante uns meses.



Aparentemente não. A erupção do Nabro na Eritreia em 2011 parece ter tido uma muito ligeira influência (sublinho o muito)

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/modelforce/strataer/

_ver no final da página referência a "Updates (December 2012)"_


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2013 às 13:08)

Actualização do MetOffice para o Inverno climático (DJF):

*Temperatura*







*Precipitação*






Acho que este Inverno pode surgir cut-off's a SW de Portugal. Mas se é seco na Islândia e UK não pode ser seco cá ou vice-versa digo eu, mas que vai para aqui uma valente caldeirada ai isso vai. 

NOAA começa a dar sinais de um Dezembro acima da média embora o sinal ainda seja ténue.

A minha opinião para o Inverno climático (DJF) é a seguinte: Dezembro chuvoso, Janeiro normal a chuvoso e Fevereiro seco a normal.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2013 às 13:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Actualização do MetOffice para o Inverno climático (DJF):
> 
> *Temperatura*
> 
> ...



Isso mostra que não existe sinal .... e se olhares ao "Anomaly Mean", está noutro sitio, mostra um z500 com uma anomalia em todo o HN, Pressão de Superficie acima do normal em toda a Europa, e Precipitação abaixo da média em toda a Europa excepto no mar !

Surreal o que se passa este ano ... com os modelos !


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2013 às 19:21)

Já saiu a previsão do ECM .... 
Confesso que não entendo este modelo .... de previsão sazonal !
Num mês temos um Outono e Inverno chuvoso;
Ño mês seguinte temos Outono e Inverno secos;
Depois já são outra vez o resto do Outono e Inverno chuvosos;

Agora nesta ultima run (previsão de Novembro) teremos uma previsão provavelmente ao nivel de 2004/2005 ou 2003/2004 com um Inverno e Primavera extremamente secos.

Podem ver a previsão horrorosa aqui ......

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2013 às 20:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Já saiu a previsão do ECM ....
> Confesso que não entendo este modelo .... de previsão sazonal !
> Num mês temos um Outono e Inverno chuvoso;
> Ño mês seguinte temos Outono e Inverno secos;
> ...



Os mapas da precipitação do ECM são praticamente iguais aos do MetOffice, o que pode ser um muito mau presságio para o Inverno.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2013 às 21:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os mapas da precipitação do ECM são praticamente iguais aos do MetOffice, o que pode ser um muito mau presságio para o Inverno.



Penso que neste momento o modelo ainda mais optimista é o CFS, pelo menos a norte parece estar bom, mas este modelo tem estado sempre a mudar, aliás todos os modelos têm estado sempre a mudar mas não vejo isto com aspecto de mudar, e para já existe esta depressão na Sexta e depois talvez haja uma cut-off mas o sinal para isso acontecer é muito fraco.

Mas penso que os modelos têm chances de falharem na sazonal este ano. Mas penso que isto anda com aspecto de ser um ano algo identico a 2003/2004 !

Se isto continuar assim no final do mês estaremos em seca moderada ou severa por aqui não percebi bem a cor !


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 11:43)

Isto apenas para mostrar o que vale as previsões a 30 dias do ECM .... Zero !



> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 18 nov. a 15 dez. 2013*
> Precipitação abaixo do normal
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território a sul do sistema montanhoso Montenjunto -Estrela, nas semanas de 18/11 a 24/11 e de 25/11 a 01/12. Nas semanas de 02/12 a 08/12 e de 09/12 a 15/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo .
> 
> Na temperatura média semanal prevêem -se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 18/ 11 a 24/11 e de 25/11 a 01/12. Nas semanas de 02/12 a 08/12 e de 09/12 a 15/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2013 às 14:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto apenas para mostrar o que vale as previsões a 30 dias do ECM .... Zero !



Ainda não se concretizaram as datas e já estás a dizer que não vale nada ? Olha que é referido que é a Sul do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto Estrela o que terá mais precipitação, e olha que na próxima noite, coicidentemente, irá chover a Sul dessas montanhas.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2013 às 14:43)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ainda não se concretizaram as datas e já estás a dizer que não vale nada ? Olha que é referido que é a Sul do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto Estrela o que terá mais precipitação, e olha que na próxima noite, coicidentemente, irá chover a Sul dessas montanhas.



Vê lá é melhor comprares um barco .... 

Diz precipitação acima da média, tendo como base o dia 18 da previsão, nessa altura os modelos indicavam precipitação e os ensembles acompanhavam isso. Uma previsão de 30 dias não pode ser lançada assim, pois caso contrário é como jogar num numero do Euromilhões.
O que temos agora é AA a perder de vista, e como disse eu outro post, mais vale ficar calado, e esperar que chega a notica (certa) da chuva !

PS: Já agora estou tão excitado com a chuva que tenho andado a manhã toda a regar as coisas para não morrerem de cedo tal a chuva que se espera !


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2013 às 14:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Vê lá é melhor comprares um barco ....
> 
> Diz precipitação acima da média, tendo como base o dia 18 da previsão, nessa altura os modelos indicavam precipitação e os ensembles acompanhavam isso. Uma previsão de 30 dias não pode ser lançada assim, pois caso contrário é como jogar num numero do Euromilhões.
> O que temos agora é AA a perder de vista, e como disse eu outro post, mais vale ficar calado, e esperar que chega a notica (certa) da chuva !
> ...



Quanto pessimismo 

Vamos ver o quanto chove esta noite e Sábado, quem sabe.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2013 às 21:55)

A poucos dias de começar o Inverno climatológico a previsão não é nada boa.







Previsão DJF


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2013 às 00:04)

miguel disse:


> *For Spain, Portugal and western France, the coldest part of the winter, relative to normal will be the first part.
> "Chilly waters off the coasts of Portugal, northern Spain and western France will result in a cool December, but as the waters trend toward average later in the season, so will the Iberian Peninsula trend warmer," Reppert said.*
> 
> Fonte: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-winter-forecast-warmer/19131940



Até agora esta previsão está a acertar... no cool start, temperaturas baixas em Novembro/Dezembro.


----------



## Goku (30 Nov 2013 às 19:48)

Será que vãos ter um Inverno seco e com bastante frio?


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2013 às 11:53)

A previsão do NOAA é bem notória, um Inverno a lembrar 2004/2005.

*Dezembro*






*Janeiro*






*Fevereiro*






Pior do que isto não há.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2013 às 14:57)

Posso juntar ainda mais estas para complementar, agora cada um é livre de acreditar naquilo que quiser, agora apenas digo ... o que temos agora é o padrão que alguns modelos começaram a delinear logo no inicio do Outono, e que mais tarde, outros modelos como o CFS v2 começou a mostrar também.
Até agora quando os modelos nos outros anos, entraram em consonância de padrões ainda não vi eles falharem. Mas como disse cada um acredita naquilo que quiser. A tendência está lá ... mas isso não invalida que acertem a 100 % ou que de forma temporaria tenhamos uma situação deveras interessante. Recordo que a ultima grande, mesmo grande (ouve já depois disso várias outras) seca foi em 2004/2005 e eu acredito claramente em ciclos e por isso temos que pôr uma forte hipótese de este ano ser um ano muito seco, ou então o começo de uma nova grande seca, tal como acontece pelo menos uma vez de 10 em 10 anos ....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Dez 2013 às 17:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Posso juntar ainda mais estas para complementar, agora cada um é livre de acreditar naquilo que quiser, agora apenas digo ... o que temos agora é o padrão que alguns modelos começaram a delinear logo no inicio do Outono, e que mais tarde, outros modelos como o CFS v2 começou a mostrar também.
> Até agora quando os modelos nos outros anos, entraram em consonância de padrões ainda não vi eles falharem. Mas como disse cada um acredita naquilo que quiser. A tendência está lá ... mas isso não invalida que acertem a 100 % ou que de forma temporaria tenhamos uma situação deveras interessante. Recordo que a ultima grande, mesmo grande (ouve já depois disso várias outras) seca foi em 2004/2005 e eu acredito claramente em ciclos e por isso temos que pôr uma forte hipótese de este ano ser um ano muito seco, ou então o começo de uma nova grande seca, tal como acontece pelo menos uma vez de 10 em 10 anos ....
> 
> 
> ...


Exato...
Parece de facto estar-se a desenhar um Inverno mais para o seco. Mesmo assim, não será de descartar que ao longo deste periodo este padrão seja esporadicamente interrompido


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2013 às 22:00)

A actualização do MetOffice indica:

Precipitação abaixo da normal e Temperatura sem sinal para o trimestre JFM

Precipitação sem sinal e Temperatura acima da média para o trimestre MAM

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/glob-seas-prob


----------



## LuisFilipe (29 Dez 2013 às 01:20)

entao as sazonais previam estas depressoes todas seguidas para o mes de dezembro?


----------



## Aurélio (30 Dez 2013 às 10:37)

LuisFilipe disse:


> entao as sazonais previam estas depressoes todas seguidas para o mes de dezembro?



A unica diferença entre o que davam as sazonais e o que tivemos no mês de Dezembro é ter-se tido um maior cavamento das depressões em latitudes mais a norte que gerou interrupção temporária no AA com incursão de depressões ligeiramente mais a sul do que estava previsto inicialmente.
De acordo com novos dados que consultei o mês de Janeiro poderá vir a ter a mesma tendencia com muito fortes depressões a rumarem ao reino unido e os restos a atravessarem o Norte e Centro de Portugal.

O Sul vai ficar a contar os chuviscos que vanham caindo e a soma deles até poderá indicar um mês de Janeiro na média .... ( também não é muito dificil .. loooll)


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

Pelo que estive a ver, as depressoes deverão até descer um pouco em relaçao ao que se passou (e passa) nas últimas 2 semanas.

O forte jet polar que tem afectado a zona central do continente norte-americano subirá em latitude e deverá descer bem mais a leste do que até agora.
Quase todo esse continente deverá ter uma anomalia das temperaturas bem positiva, excepto a zona mais nordeste, o que pressupoe que o jet stream começará apenas aí a descer em latitude.

Para nós poderá ser positivo, levando à formação de depressões algures a sul da Gronelândia\Terra de Lavrador, levando-as (esperemos) em direcçao à Península Ibérica.
Para já, e nos 1ºs 10 dias de janeiro ainda estaremos numa situação parecida com a actual, apenas depois disso o jet deverá descer um pouco mais.


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

Várias saídas consecutivas a indiciarem um SSW em meados de janeiro. A ver se estas previsões se cumprem e se posteriormente originam uma mudança para um padrão que nos favoreça mais, com a quebra do vórtice polar e uma forte negativização da Oscilação Ártica.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jan 2014 às 12:36)

David sf disse:


> Várias saídas consecutivas a indiciarem um SSW em meados de janeiro. A ver se estas previsões se cumprem e se posteriormente originam uma mudança para um padrão que nos favoreça mais, com a quebra do vórtice polar e uma forte negativização da Oscilação Ártica.



Ao que parece, tal apenas implicará uma mudança do padrão atual. Pelo que tanto nos pode calhar, tempo seco frio continental, ou a possibilidade de entradas marítimas polares, ou até uma primavera antecipada.
O que será de eliminar é a circulação zonal. Neste fim de outono e princípio de inverno já tivemos um mês seco, e praticamente um mês de zonal alta, só nestas últimas semanas desceu um pouco a circulação zonal.


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2014 às 12:40)

Paulo H disse:


> Ao que parece, tal apenas implicará uma mudança do padrão atual. Pelo que tanto nos pode calhar, tempo seco frio continental, ou a possibilidade de entradas marítimas polares, ou até uma primavera antecipada.
> O que será de eliminar é a circulação zonal. Neste fim de outono e princípio de inverno já tivemos um mês seco, e praticamente um mês de zonal alta, só nestas últimas semanas desceu um pouco a circulação zonal.



Sim, é isso mesmo, há que bloquear a circulação zonal, senão não passa disto. É certo que chove no Norte e Centro, há alguns eventos de neve e vento forte, mas no geral é um estado do tempo chato e sem grande interesse. Pessoalmente, prefiro arriscar numa mudança de padrão, mesmo havendo alguma probabilidade (reduzida) de ainda ficar pior.


----------



## james (1 Jan 2014 às 14:33)

David sf disse:


> Sim, é isso mesmo, há que bloquear a circulação zonal, senão não passa disto. É certo que chove no Norte e Centro, há alguns eventos de neve e vento forte, mas no geral é um estado do tempo chato e sem grande interesse. Pessoalmente, prefiro arriscar numa mudança de padrão, mesmo havendo alguma probabilidade (reduzida) de ainda ficar pior.



Isso de gostos pessoais e muito relativo .
Pessoalmente acho o tempo relacionado com a circulacao zonal o mais espetacular .

Mudando de assunto , ja a bastante tempo que varios membros do forum , no qual me incluo , falaram na possibilidade de este outono - inverno nao ter um padrao uniforme e ate ter algumas surpresas . . . 

Aproveito para desejar um bom ano para todos .


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Jan 2014 às 15:57)

Aqui a minha curiosidade é saber quando é que as previsões dos modelos sazonais irão acertar pois desde que o Inverno de calendário começou que o que temos verificado não está de acordo com essas previsões sazonais para DJF (certo?). Claro que ainda falta muito tempo até final de Fevereiro e metade do mês de Dezembro foi relativamente seco (mais a sul que a norte)...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

Em termos de previsão sazonal, aqui fica a previsão do MetOffice e do ECMWF:

*Previsão MetOffice*

*Temperatura (FMA)*






*Precipitação (FMA)*






*Previsão ECMWF*

*Temperatura (FM)*






*Precipitação (FM)*







Depois, no trimestre MAM (Primavera climatológica), as discrepâncias são enormes entre o MetOffice que aponta para uma Primavera acima da média na precipitação, já o ECMWF aponta para uma Primavera seca.


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jan 2014 às 14:02)

beachboy30 disse:


> Aqui a minha curiosidade é saber quando é que as previsões dos modelos sazonais irão acertar pois desde que o Inverno de calendário começou que o que temos verificado não está de acordo com essas previsões sazonais para DJF (certo?). Claro que ainda falta muito tempo até final de Fevereiro e metade do mês de Dezembro foi relativamente seco (mais a sul que a norte)...



E eis que final de Janeiro se aproxima a passos largos e iremos entrar em Fevereiro com uma zonal bem forte e baixa em latitudes... Tendo em conta que praticamente desde que o Inverno de calendário começou que temos tido tempo bastante húmido e chuvoso (no Algarve nem tanto, mas já é costume ), com entradas perturbadas do quadrante W (NW, W ou SW), e assim irá continuar pelo menos mais uma semana, estou curioso por saber o que nos trará a 2ª parte do mês de Fevereiro...  Isto porque lembro-me que a previsão sazonal para DJF (Inverno climatológico) do ECMWF era relativamente seca para o continente (correto?) e até agora só os primeiros 15 dias de Dezembro terão sido assim...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 09:25)

De acordo com o IPMA, haverá qualquer coisa que poderá mudar neste padrão zonal a partir de 17 de Fevereiro. A partir de 24, as regiões do Centro e Sul estão com previsão de precipitação abaixo da média...

_Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 03/02 a 09/02 e de 10/02 a 16/02 e valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 24/02 a 03/03. Na semana de 17/02 a 23/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal prevêm-se valores acima do normal, para toda a faixa interior do território, na semana de 24/02 a 03/03. Nas semanas de 03/02 a 09/02, de 10/02 a 16/02 e de 17/02 a 23/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
_

Achei curiosa a previsão a longo prazo, para este semestre...

(Fevereiro-Junho de 2014)
*
Na precipitação total trimestral prevêm-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, para o trimestre de Fevereiro a Abril de 2014.*_ Nos trimestres de Março a maio e de Abril a Junho não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média trimestral não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo em todo o período compreendido entre Fevereiro e Junho de 2014._

Pelo menos neste Fevereiro, acredito que o Anticiclone nos possa fazer efemeras visitas, embora os episodios de precipitação devam ocorrer com uma certa frequência. Já Março, acredito que seja mais seco e talvez quente para a época!

Isto está desta forma, embora saibamos que nada disto é facto adquirido! Afinal, matemática futurista não representa factos xD
Veremos o que acontece


----------



## GabKoost (6 Fev 2014 às 11:53)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> _Na precipitação total trimestral prevêm-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, para o trimestre de Fevereiro a Abril de 2014.[/B] Nos trimestres de Março a maio e de Abril a Junho não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


_

Estas previsões sazonais não valem nada. Ainda em Novembro andava o pessoal a lamentar os sinais de alguns modelos que apontavam para securas terríveis e, no que toca ao Norte do sistema ME, é chuva até mais não.

Os primeiros 15 dias de Fevereiro irão ultrapassar a média de Fevereiro no NO. Isso é o que sei. Depois logo se vê mas estas "previsões" não passam mesmo de exercícios de matemática com fiabilidade nula a meses de distância._


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2014 às 13:14)

GabKoost disse:


> Os primeiros 15 dias de Fevereiro irão ultrapassar a média de Fevereiro no NO. Isso é o que sei. Depois logo se vê mas estas "previsões" não passam mesmo de exercícios de matemática com fiabilidade nula a meses de distância.



Começo a nem sequer preocupar-me em consultar as previsões sazonais, a não ser por mera curiosidade. Acho que já temos provas suficientes que não se pode concluir nada, a não ser que o sinal seja mesmo muito forte, e mesmo assim...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

GabKoost disse:


> Estas previsões sazonais não valem nada. Ainda em Novembro andava o pessoal a lamentar os sinais de alguns modelos que apontavam para securas terríveis e, no que toca ao Norte do sistema ME, é chuva até mais não.
> 
> Os primeiros 15 dias de Fevereiro irão ultrapassar a média de Fevereiro no NO. Isso é o que sei. Depois logo se vê mas estas "previsões" não passam mesmo de exercícios de matemática com fiabilidade nula a meses de distância.



Como já disse anteriormente a região Norte é sempre bem mais imprevisivel.
para já aqui no sul, até que estão acertando bem até ao momento ...
Em Dezembro choveu cerca de 50% da média, em Janeiro uns 80%, será preciso chover bastante neste mês para que se ultrapasse a média normal dos 3 meses ....


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Fev 2014 às 15:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Como já disse anteriormente a região Norte é sempre bem mais imprevisivel.
> para já aqui no sul, até que estão acertando bem até ao momento ...
> Em Dezembro choveu cerca de 50% da média, em Janeiro uns 80%, será preciso chover bastante neste mês para que se ultrapasse a média normal dos 3 meses ....



Claramente que as previsões sazonais falharam, previam meses de Inverno secos e isso não se concretizou, não é apenas a região NW que tem percipitação acima da média mas sim praticamente todo o território nacional com a excepção do Extremo Sul(Algarve e Baixo Alentejo), a região Centro Sul região onde resido o rectangulo(Setubal-Evora- Santarem-Portalegre) tem percipitação acima da média, para não falar do Norte e Centro, portanto as previsões sazonais falharam, desde de Dezembro até á data tem chovido dia sim dia não e isso não é um pormenor mas um promaior. 
Relativo ao extremo sul(Baixo Alentejo-Algarve) é imprudente falar em secas ou falta de chuva o que se sucede é uma ligeira redução da percipitação media, o que nessas regiões falamos talvez em 100 mm no total de défice, falamos de 20mm-30mm mensais o que por si só e dadas as características da vegetação da própria região não é um cenário gravoso nem nada que se pareça.


----------



## james (6 Fev 2014 às 15:31)

Tambem deixei de acreditar em previsoes sazonais . 

Se olhar para isso e meramente um exercicio ludico .


----------



## Microburst (10 Fev 2014 às 11:34)

Peço desculpa por utilizar este tópico para colocar a questão, mas mesmo a mais de um mês da Primavera já há alguma previsão ou previsões para esta estação?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2014 às 12:17)

Em termos sazonais para já os modelos têm acertado por aqui no trimestre de Inverno (dez/Jan/Fev (???)) pois neste momento por aqui estamos bastante ainda abaixo da média mas mais por culpa de Dezembro que foi bastante seco (face ao normal) e teria que chover bastante bem até final do mês para que este trimestre fosse no minimo normal.

Em relação ao que perguntas *Microburst* para já segundo as previsões apenas alguns modelos actualizaram as previsões para a Primavera (Março/Abril e Maio) é que devemos ter uma Primavera normal, mas Março poderá ser bastante seco, digo bastante porque este mês já é considerado um mês seco em especial aqui a sul.


----------



## Microburst (10 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação ao que perguntas *Microburst* para já segundo as previsões apenas alguns modelos actualizaram as previsões para a Primavera (Março/Abril e Maio) é que devemos ter uma Primavera normal, mas Março poderá ser bastante seco, digo bastante porque este mês já é considerado um mês seco em especial aqui a sul.



Obrigado Aurélio.


----------

